# Home with my Monster! 186 5/8



## jaymax (Nov 16, 2009)

Got in really late tonight..wore slap out..Heres a few pics and story will come later! I have no words to express myself, so here ya go!


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW! HOLY WOW!  great monster!  Congrats!


----------



## philtuts (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness. Public land Jay? You have done it again man. Congrats on the STUD buck!


----------



## STIFFER HORNS (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats what dreams are made of  WOW    congrats


----------



## steve melton (Nov 16, 2009)

congrats bud...thats a buck of a lifetime with a bow or gun.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 16, 2009)

congrads on the monster buck


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats a giant Jay!! Congrats!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome buck !!!!!!  I never even seen a buck close to that size in the woods.


----------



## Buck (Nov 16, 2009)

Beast!


----------



## Hoyt804 (Nov 16, 2009)

Good buck!!


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm jealous, GREAT buck!


----------



## wack em (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome buck Jay!


----------



## young gunna (Nov 16, 2009)

Goog job jay


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW! What an amazing buck. I'd like to say congrats on a buck of a lifetime but I can't...


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice buck Bro, tell us the story!!!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 16, 2009)

GOOOOD Heavens!!!!!!! 
Awesome deer bro!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 16, 2009)

Again, congratulations to you Jay

You have Giants among Giants to speak of now..

I'll spend my lifetime hunting for just one like the two you have

I love it like a fat kid loves cake... outstanding job


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 16, 2009)

That is an AWESOME buck!

Congrats!


----------



## South Man (Nov 16, 2009)

Man what a deer!


----------



## South Man (Nov 16, 2009)

where the heck did you kill him at?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2009)

What an amazing creature!!  Congrats on outwitting that dude!!!  That's incredible!!!


----------



## James Vincent (Nov 16, 2009)

No words needed for that beast. You can tell us the story


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 16, 2009)

Man I would stoke if something like that walked out on me.  That is one NICE BUCK and a great trophy for sure.  CONGRATS man.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 16, 2009)

Geeze...just wow.


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

Sweet Man, Congrats!


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 16, 2009)

Holy &*%$!!! Thing is freakin huge.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the better pics Jay. That is one awesome deer. Now, when you have the operation to remove the horseshoe from where ever it is, I want it.......just clean it a little bit...

Oh yeah, I'll tell Steve to check out the Turbow right in the middle of the picture.....


----------



## parkerman (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow Jay....another buck of a lifetime for you!


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 16, 2009)

steve melton said:


> congrats bud...thats a buck of a lifetime with a bow or gun.



Naw.....that's the second buck of a lifetime!!!


----------



## striper commander (Nov 16, 2009)

monster.


----------



## steph30030 (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like you've done it again Jay! Very nice bro. Good mass and tall tines. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Nov 16, 2009)

I heard illinois public land was good but that is insane! You know you are a hunter when you go to public land and come home with a swamp donkey like that!


----------



## ju015dd (Nov 16, 2009)

unreal bro,  congrats.


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats on another Monsta!!!!!!!


----------



## turbogt (Nov 16, 2009)

Great googly-moogly, what a BEAST!


----------



## string music (Nov 16, 2009)

Absolute Giant!  Congrats Jay


----------



## satchmo (Nov 16, 2009)

Fantastic buck Jay! Congratulations man, you are an awesome deer hunter!


----------



## JamesG (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome! Man that is one monster of a buck. Congrats


----------



## Fortner (Nov 16, 2009)

awesome man


----------



## deerslayer30 (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW, awesome buck! Congrats, that thing is a FREAK!


----------



## Bill Brown (Nov 16, 2009)

Lighting does strike twice (or more), that is a monster buck, congrats. on the harvest of another GREAT ONE.


----------



## pnome (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow!  How you gonna top that one?  Congrats!


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 16, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> Holy &*%$!!! Thing is freakin huge.



What he said!!!

Still didnt break the 190s   JK


----------



## Nitro (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats Jay!!!!!

Just a stunning, gorgeous Buck! Outstanding job taking another Giant Buck!

Wonderful photos too. Thank you for sharing your success.


----------



## DeadOnJohn (Nov 16, 2009)

congrats jay. Hope you can get one here at spencer's too


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 16, 2009)

congrats Jay, that is one beautiful buck!!


----------



## TBurt (Nov 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrat's Jay !  Can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## jaymax (Nov 16, 2009)

*story*

Ok guys, finally got some rest...Me, my teamate Jordan or "Bigeye" and his brother-in-law drove up Thursday night after work (11 hrs) to arrive at the gate at 4:30 am ahead of the crowd...got out of the truck @35 degrees, dressed and started walking..My 2 buddies had been here 2 weeks prior, so i wasnt completly in the blind..after 11 hrs of looking at topo maps, i had an idea what to do..I hunt from loc ons and climb with power company tree gafts, so tree selection is never a problem..I picked a crp field that dumped into a bean field that you could see 400 yards in every direction..basically the idea of scouting in mind..3 hrs later 0 deer and 2 people i had enough..i went back to the truck, got the map back out and told myself to find the most remote spot possible for the pm hunt..i picked a long narrow field on the highest ground i could find. My boys dropped me off at 3 and i began the hike..after walking up and down several vallys i found the field..300 yrds long and 50 yrds wide.. i hung my set dead center with the wind in my face..got my rattle bag and buck roar out to prepare for my fight i was about to create..after a series of aggressive grunts followed by a snort weeze , i smashed the hs bag b/t my hands grinding the sticks together pausing every few seconds to let out a frustrated rolling grunt..after bout 5 minutes of that ending with a series of tending grunts i set the bag down..wind was still perfect. I sat down, got comfortable ,looked left and had to rub my eyes...twice.. there he was..on a mission for me! i stud up, took my bow off the hanger and said definatly p&y..come on baby! He was walking head down  strait to me..he stopped at 100 yrds staring hard, so i grabbed my buck roar again and hit it 3-4 times away from him..he loved it..flicked his tail and started walking again..he starts turning down wind circling me at 75 yrds and i again grunted 3-4 times..this time he starts trotting at me..at 50 yrds he turns  left again down wind and i lost him behind some big oaks and crp grass..i hit the grunt twice again for his intrest and slamed it back in my pocket..i put my release on my loop and started lookin, not knowing where he was.."here you are" i said as he eased through the grass at 45 yrds quatering to me..i eased my 84 lb alpha max back and followed his shoulders through the grass..he stopped at 35 yards and i said " far enough old buddy"..settled my top pin a hair high on his front blade and sqeezed her off..dang those Muzzys fly strait! WACK!..as the arrow slapped through the bone slicing his heart and passing through his lungs exiting 2 inches behind his shoulder on the other side! "smoked" i said as he crashed down the mountain 75 yards for his last breath! Then i burnt the battery up in my phone! I waitd 20 minutes, thanked God and followed a short trail to the end of my rainbow...Gross 186 5/8 and should net 172-175..i hope...Thanks guys..ya'll know i live for it!  Oh yeah...what a drag! Thanks Jordan and Mark!


----------



## GAGE (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome story on a fantastic buck,  but man I met that drag was brutal...worth every minute, but brutal!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats man thats an awesome story...props to you for doing it the hard way on public land too!


----------



## steph30030 (Nov 16, 2009)

Awsome story Jay! Dont get any betterthan that. Good luck on toppin the "Giants" you've got now! AWSOME


----------



## WSB (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats Jay on another awesome buck!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 16, 2009)

great story and of course a great buck!  congrats Jay


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome story Jay! Thanks for sharing that. Congrats on another bruiser. I would like to hear how you guys got him out! Had to be a story in itself!


----------



## jharrell (Nov 16, 2009)

Dude that is an awesome story. You know it is hard to tell much about a person just from a few post on the forum or some deer they kill, but you my friend are a true hunter.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW what a beast way to go Jay.


----------



## RoboHunter (Nov 16, 2009)

What a brute and great story!!!
Congrats


----------



## Rob (Nov 16, 2009)

awesome deer - congrats.


----------



## jleepeters (Nov 16, 2009)

congrats Jay, awesome deer


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 16, 2009)

Man! What a Buck! Congrats and thanks for sharing your story .


----------



## Woody17 (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats!!!!  Awesome buck & story!


----------



## Rangerboats (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on the second best buck you have ever takin!! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Lilrock (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on your trophy and the more that will come.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 17, 2009)

Way to go Jay! You are the man! Awesome buck and story....


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 17, 2009)

How long did it take to drag him out?


----------



## J Ferguson (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats man that make 3 over 170 with your bow dont it??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, what a heckuva, mighty monster buck from the Midwest.  Good to hear another outstanding success story for you.  Glad you had such an unforgettable, buck of a lifetime encounter.  Thx for posting the photos.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Nov 17, 2009)

An absolute "Bone Crusher".
Let me just say "Jay" you are truly blessed to hunt in the same place where that phoenominal animal roamed. What a blessing to be able to participate in that tremendous hunt.The good Lord is shinning down on you my brother. What a magnificent buck and a beautiful story. All I can say, is OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tfosterjr (Nov 17, 2009)

Fantastic Buck!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jaymax (Nov 17, 2009)

Trent Gunnell said:


> An absolute "Bone Crusher".
> Let me just say "Jay" you are truly blessed to hunt in the same place where that phoenominal animal roamed. What a blessing to be able to participate in that tremendous hunt.The good Lord is shinning down on you my brother. What a magnificent buck and a beautiful story. All I can say, is OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well said Trent..Thank you! and yes that is 5 over 156 and 3 over 170 with the bow..i hope my luck never runs out on the big boys! Our drag was the best hardest thing i've had to do..only bout an hour, but wow..outa shape i am!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

Un-freaking-real. I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## waits (Nov 17, 2009)

jaymax said:


> Well said Trent..Thank you! and yes that is 5 over 156 and 3 over 170 with the bow..i hope my luck never runs out on the big boys! Our drag was the best hardest thing i've had to do..only bout an hour, but wow..outa shape i am!



You are the man. nothing else to say. Congrats to you


----------



## Lane Morrell (Nov 17, 2009)

jaymax said:


> Well said Trent..Thank you! and yes that is 5 over 156 and 3 over 170 with the bow..i hope my luck never runs out on the big boys! Our drag was the best hardest thing i've had to do..only bout an hour, but wow..outa shape i am!



Wow!  That is amazing.


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 17, 2009)

Great buck!!  To harvest a deer like that is a real accomplishment, and on public land...Great job!!!


----------



## jasonC (Nov 17, 2009)

congrats Jay, thats one awesome deer.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 17, 2009)

Bro why aren't you shooting deer for Bill Jordan or Toxey Haas or somebody like that? Need to get a camera behind you!!


----------



## jaymax (Nov 17, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> Bro why aren't you shooting deer for Bill Jordan or Toxey Haas or somebody like that? Need to get a camera behind you!!



I've met them all letting hem know my passion ..it has always been a dream of mine to be a Hunting celeb..just takes the right people at the right time..just hasn't happened yet for me... ya'll better believe I will never give up trying...in the mean time, i will enjoy building my resume!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 17, 2009)

Well if I win the lottery tomorrow and start hunting for a living you can be numero uno on my pro-staff! Congrats again on a nice buck and an even better resume


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 17, 2009)

jaymax said:


> I've met them all letting hem know my passion ..it has always been a dream of mine to be a Hunting celeb..just takes the right people at the right time..just hasn't happened yet for me... ya'll better believe I will never give up trying...in the mean time, i will enjoy building my resume!!!



Nice start!


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Nov 17, 2009)

CULL BUCK!    J/K ,awesome dude!, and you didnt forget the most important thing-"thanked God"  anything and all is possible, proof is or will be on the wall!
again congrats


----------



## Gut_Pile (Nov 17, 2009)

That is an awesome buck Jay! Congrats buddy!


----------



## GSE (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on a giant. You might want to keep that spot a  secret.


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats dude..... Now, when you come by for your Sausage Gravy Biscuit this morning, Im getting my autograph before any one else has the chance...... 


Congrats dude.....


----------



## crossbreed (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW and you took it with a bow! that is awsome! wish we had them around here!


----------



## jdthayer (Nov 18, 2009)

Truly amazing!!! All of the congrats in the world!!!


----------



## addictedtodeer (Nov 18, 2009)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dang man, that Is awsome!! Great buck and congrats!!


----------



## tinker141 (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you kidding me ! Dude you are off the chain ! Congrats my friend


----------



## J Ferguson (Nov 18, 2009)

crossbreed said:


> WOW and you took it with a bow! that is awsome! wish we had them around here!



You wish we had them around here Don't forget he's got the jawja state non typical archery record that is 30" bigger than this deer


----------



## pepsibowhunter (Nov 19, 2009)

Jay can i hang out with you, you are the MAN...
Good job. What public land was ya"ll hunting on?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 19, 2009)

Let me know if you'd like the Mgt. to change your username to "Giant Slayer" and I'll take care of it.

Congrats on another giant whitetail my man!


----------



## fatduckboy (Nov 20, 2009)

sweet man way to go


----------

